# is this a type of cichlid?



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

i wasnt sure is a peacock bass a type of cichlid
i have a couple :fish: :fish:

and what group like central american ext.


----------



## pixyfae (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, it is a Butterfly peacock bass (Cichla ocellaris). They are from Northern South America. They can get up to 24 inches, and they are semi-aggressive
:fish: shan


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks :thumb:


----------

